# xavier the x-man's toy drive 12/21/08



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

*Xavier The X-Man & Luzitas Taco Shop annual X-Mas Toy Drive...bring a NEW unwrapped toy. 9am - 1pm

Music, a visit from the Lowrider Santa, and MORE......
60 East "J" Street Chula Vista, CA *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 2 2008, 11:59 AM~12312753
> *Xavier The X-Man & Luzitas Taco Shop annual X-Mas Toy Drive...bring a NEW unwrapped toy.  9am - 1pm
> 
> Music, a visit from the Lowrider Santa, and MORE......
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

will be there to support a real good cause.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Dec 2 2008, 10:26 PM~12319779
> *will be there to support a real good cause.
> *



Thanks!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

some pics from last year


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

the parking lot filled up quick, so everyone had to start parking at the school next door :0 :0


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 3 2008, 11:11 AM~12323137
> *Thanks!
> *


THE INDIVIDUALS C.C, WILL BE THERE AGAIN' SUPPORTING THE X-MAN..!!!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Im going to try top make it out to this one.....Got a LA get together on the 20th :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 3 2008, 08:31 PM~12329049
> *THE INDIVIDUALS C.C, WILL BE THERE AGAIN' SUPPORTING THE X-MAN..!!!!!!! uffin:  :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *



Gracias! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

we'll be there


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Dec 5 2008, 10:12 AM~12344158
> *we'll be there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 3 2008, 09:31 PM~12329049
> *THE INDIVIDUALS C.C, WILL BE THERE AGAIN' SUPPORTING THE X-MAN..!!!!!!! uffin:  :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


X2
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Dec 6 2008, 11:14 AM~12353062
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 3 2008, 02:58 PM~12325090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR THIS IMA BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

ILL B DER AGAIN 4SHO


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

GROUPE SD WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:56 AM~12426334
> *GROUPE SD WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

nice....looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

nice....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

NICE!! see ya next week


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Ill be there representing the 818. :biggrin: See you guys on sunday.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 16 2008, 11:59 PM~12452213
> *NICE!! see ya next week
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Dec 17 2008, 04:37 PM~12457404
> *Ill be there representing the 818.  :biggrin:  See you guys on sunday.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 17 2008, 05:47 PM~12458649
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BRING the COLD ONES!!!

BTW, Spoke to GOD and he said "NO RAIN" on Sunday, he's going to keep the sun out so we can all cruise to LUZITAS TACO SHOP!  I'll be going in my truck :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el mendigo (Dec 16, 2008)

JUST II LOWW BE THERE TO SUPPORT ANYTHING FOR THE KIDS.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 17 2008, 07:55 PM~12459374
> *Need to bring a TV to see the CHARGER game .*


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

<span style=\'color:red\'>YES SIR IMPALAS CAR CLUB WILL BRING SANTA AROUND 10A.M. PICKING HIM UP AT JULIAN WHERE HE CAN LEAVE THE RAINDEER</span>


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Dec 17 2008, 08:38 PM~12460419
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>YES SIR IMPALAS CAR CLUB WILL BRING SANTA AROUND 10A.M. PICKING HIM UP AT JULIAN WHERE HE CAN LEAVE THE RAINDEER</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> I THINK SANTA SHOULD BRING THE BEER


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

HE IS BRINGING THE BEER TO THE LIQUOR STORE NEXT DOOR


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

CONEJO AND THE IMPALAS NOT RAINDEERS ARE GOING TO BRING THE BEER. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

SANTA WILL BE RIDING IN THE BACK LIKE X-MAN


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

O.K JAIME I'M GOING TO MY FAVORIT STORE TO PICK UP SOME COLD <span style=\'color:red\'>TECATES</span>


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

O.K AND HERE ARE SOME CANDYS THAT SANTA WILL BRING FOR THE RAZA


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Dec 17 2008, 10:03 PM~12460749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

ALSO MAYBE WE CAN TAILGATE FOR THE CHARGER GAME EVEN IF WE ARE AT A TACO SHOP


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

GOT TO LOVE IT, EAT THE GREAT FOOD AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP YOU WILL BE BACK FOR MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

I REMEMBER WHEN WE USE TO HOP AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP ON SUNDAYS BACK IN THE DAYS AND SCOOBY WOULD NOT GIVE US FREE MENUDO


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*AFTER SCHOOL IN THE 50"S WE WOULD GO TO LUZITAS TACO SHOP TO EAT ROCK & ROLL TACOS AND SCOOBY WOULD NOT GIVE US FREE MENUDO BUT THINGS CHANGED WHEN WE ROLLED UP IN OUR CHINNY LOW RIDER*


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

*SOMEONE JUST BRING THE ICE CHEST* :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*JAIME HAS YOUR ICE CHEST*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Dec 17 2008, 10:24 PM~12461071
> *Conejos the one that took it on that day full of Tecates
> :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :rant: :rant: :rant:*


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

i'ts probably empy by now, but no worries lets fill it up again


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Dec 18 2008, 10:33 AM~12465271
> *i'ts probably empy by now, but no worries lets fill it up again
> *



x2


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 18 2008, 11:36 AM~12465291
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

A couple hours away.Toy drive CHARGER game eating menudo and drinking beer. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 21 2008, 12:22 AM~12487632
> *A couple hours away.Toy drive CHARGER game and drinking beer. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:
> *



don't forget the menudo :biggrin:



and i need some :0 
getting ready to head out


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 21 2008, 08:31 AM~12488715
> *don't forget the menudo :biggrin:
> and i need some :0
> getting ready to head out
> *


Got it.See you there. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*<span style='color:blue'>PICTURES PLEASE or It didn't happen! :biggrin:*


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 21 2008, 09:12 PM~12494259
> *<span style='color:blue'>PICTURES PLEASE or It didn't happen!  :biggrin:
> *


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## rcbodydropper (Oct 10, 2008)

HERES A VIDEO OF TODAYS CAR SHOW I MADE. ENJOY![SORRY ABOUT THE BAD QUALITY]GO TO THE LINK BELOW


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs7uhdaST9g


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 21 2008, 09:12 PM~12494259
> *<span style='color:blue'>PICTURES PLEASE or It didn't happen!  :biggrin:
> *


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here we go.......................

early in the morning,everyone starting to roll in


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

everyone waiting for some menudo
and it was good.............
:cheesy: :cheesy: 










:thumbsup: more pics later


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin: 










We handed this poster to everyone who showed up or at least tried(Didn't think that many would show up so we ran out).


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Great Event! Great Atmosphere! Great People! Definaately be thre next year!! Good seeing you ChevyJohn & Xman! See u at the next menudo morning!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Dec 22 2008, 03:53 PM~12500512
> *Great Event! Great Atmosphere! Great People! Definaately be thre next year!! Good seeing you ChevyJohn & Xman! See u at the next menudo morning!! :biggrin:
> *



Thank you HOTWHEELS & Stricktly Family c.c. :thumbsup: We can't do "happenings" like this without the support from one another. 

Chevy John GREAT Fotos as always my friend.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Dec 22 2008, 03:53 PM~12500512
> *Great Event! Great Atmosphere! Great People! Definaately be thre next year!! Good seeing you ChevyJohn & Xman! See u at the next menudo  :biggrin:
> *



right on bro! good seeing you again  

and it's not a MORNING MENUDO anymore.
Xavier changed it cause we don't leave till late :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

:biggrin: Whats Up Sherry!! Saw u n ronnie cruise home dat was me going in the oppasite direction in the galant! HAHAH!! you were looking FIRME out there!! :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HEY XAVIER CONGRATULATIONS ON ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL EVENT...HAD A GREAT TIME HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY...CHEVYJOHN GREAT PICTURES AS ALWAYS...LOVED THE PICTURES OF MY CAR...GREAT WORK...AND TO XAVIER AND HIS FAMILY...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Dec 22 2008, 04:37 PM~12501005
> *HEY XAVIER CONGRATULATIONS ON ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL EVENT...HAD A GREAT TIME HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY...CHEVYJOHN GREAT PICTURES AS ALWAYS...LOVED THE PICTURES OF MY CAR...GREAT WORK...AND TO XAVIER AND HIS FAMILY...
> 
> *


GRACIAS! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Dec 22 2008, 04:37 PM~12501005
> *HEY XAVIER CONGRATULATIONS ON ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL EVENT...HAD A GREAT TIME HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY...CHEVYJOHN GREAT PICTURES AS ALWAYS...LOVED THE PICTURES OF MY CAR...GREAT WORK...AND TO XAVIER AND HIS FAMILY...
> 
> *



HI SHERRY! :biggrin: Thanks for coming out and Happy Holidays to you and the club. :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 22 2008, 04:39 PM~12500346
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Xman and Scooby for putting on this great event. Chevyjohn great pictures like always and Conejo thanks for cruzing Santa Claus to this event.I would like wish everybody a Merry Chrismas and a Happy New Year. :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 22 2008, 08:25 PM~12503030
> *X2...SUP X????
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Dec 22 2008, 09:50 PM~12504026
> *X2...SUP X????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



QUe Pasa Tiny? 

I'm glad you made it bro, long cruise from Esco but Tu Sabes! 

Thanks again for coming out.

X


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 23 2008, 01:14 AM~12505629
> *QUe Pasa Tiny?
> 
> I'm glad you made it bro, long cruise from Esco but Tu Sabes!
> ...


nuttin much,just cruising threw to check out the pics!!! as for the the cruise from esco that aint a problem dogg we were glad to be able to attend your event....as a matter of fact my homie in the regal with the t-tops came down from perris,his son and himself had a great time!!!so thanks and keep up the good work....


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

enough chit-chat :biggrin: more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

SANTA HANDING OUT TOYS.........................


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

LOWRIDER BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

great pics chevyjohn


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 22 2008, 03:39 PM~12500346
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 u should know better
:angry: :angry:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 22 2008, 10:46 AM~12497569
> *everyone waiting for some menudo
> and it was good.............
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


not only that..we're also famous..on channel fox 6, and nbc's 'water cooler' you did a heck of a job, chevyjohn !!!! good interview homie...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 23 2008, 02:14 AM~12505629
> *QUe Pasa Tiny?
> 
> I'm glad you made it bro, long cruise from Esco but Tu Sabes!
> ...


 NICE EVENT !!!! KEEPS GETTING BETTER EVERY YEAR !!!!! GO CHARGERS !!!
:biggrin:  :wave: :worship: :werd:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Dec 23 2008, 08:14 PM~12511876
> *great pics chevyjohn
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



GRACIAS! GLAD EVERYONE LIKES THEM


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 23 2008, 09:07 PM~12512320
> *not only that..we're also famous..on channel fox 6, and nbc's 'water cooler' you did a heck of a job, chevyjohn !!!! good interview homie...
> *



SOMEONE POST A LINK OR SOMETHING.
I NEVER SAW IT   AND GENTE KEEPS SAYING
THAY SAW IT :tears: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 23 2008, 10:23 PM~12512468
> *SOMEONE POST A LINK OR SOMETHING.
> I NEVER SAW IT      AND GENTE KEEPS SAYING
> THAY SAW IT :tears:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 no te guites guey... i got on my 'dvr'... just gotta find a way to forward it to my cell phone or e-mail... any ideas outthere ??????
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Good pics.... :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*FIRME FLICKZ HOMIE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*_


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

good pics, looks like i misses a good one, to bad i coudl'nt cross my car from tj


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

don't forget *Chicano Park New Years Day* :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 27 2008, 05:38 PM~12538357
> *don't forget Chicano Park New Years Day :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


WE ARE GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT.....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

When is the next happening at Luzitas??? :| :|


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 29 2008, 11:40 PM~12557556
> *When is the next happening at Luzitas??? :|  :|
> *


usually don't start till April. but we can always call and make our own :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 30 2008, 12:02 PM~12560116
> *usually don't start till April.  but we can always call and make our own :biggrin:
> *


You got that right.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

pinche borrachos all you need an excuse to get drunk lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 30 2008, 04:39 PM~12562213
> *You got that right.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 SIMON, LOS INDIVIDUALS WILL BE THERE TILL JAIME CALLS IT QUITS !!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 30 2008, 10:02 AM~12560116
> *usually don't start till April.  but we can always call and make our own :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Dec 30 2008, 07:21 PM~12563923
> *pinche borrachos all you need an excuse to get drunk lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



we don't need an excuse....................all we need is a spot :biggrin:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

estodo just let me know when and where :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 30 2008, 08:27 PM~12563970
> *SIMON, LOS INDIVIDUALS WILL BE THERE TILL JAIME CALLS IT QUITS !!!
> *


I really think the summer is going to start early in 2009.
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Dec 30 2008, 10:10 PM~12565979
> *estodo just let me know when and where :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




ya saves bro!!!!! 






don't forget *Chicano Park New Years Day* :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Have a safe and happy new year to all!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey was up Johnny were are the pics you took in Chicano Park yesterday......!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey was up Johnny were are the pics you took yesterday at Chicano Park :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 2 2009, 01:50 PM~12585394
> *Hey was up Johnny were are the pics you took yesterday at Chicano Park :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




x2


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 2 2009, 01:50 PM~12585394
> *Hey was up Johnny were are the pics you took yesterday at Chicano Park :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=450336&st=0


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> <span style='color:blue'>It's hot today. I guess I was right.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: .......!!!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 12 2009, 09:08 PM~12684766
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: .......!!!!!
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

DEC 13TH, 2009 @ Luzitas Taco Shop

Is the date for this year.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 10 2009, 06:30 PM~15625057
> *DEC 13TH,  2009 @ Luzitas Taco Shop
> 
> Is the date for this year.
> *


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 10 2009, 05:30 PM~15625057
> *DEC 13TH,  2009 @ Luzitas Taco Shop
> 
> Is the date for this year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 10 2009, 05:30 PM~15625057
> *DEC 13TH,  2009 @ Luzitas Taco Shop
> 
> Is the date for this year.
> *


OUR TIME CC will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

FOR SURE..............OUR TIME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tiempo cc tijuas will be there


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks like i need to request the day off :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 10 2009, 04:30 PM~15625057
> *DEC 13TH,  2009 @ Luzitas Taco Shop
> 
> Is the date for this year.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

IMPERIALS-SD will be there.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 11 2009, 12:58 PM~15633785
> *Looks like i need to request the day off  :biggrin:
> *


 Whats good mark, its been a minute bro!! Hope all is well and ur FAMILY is healthy!! See u there hopefully!!!

The FAMILY will be there!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15682729
> *IMPERIALS-SD will be there.
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 16 2009, 04:51 PM~15682729
> *IMPERIALS-SD will be there.
> *


 :0


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 16 2009, 04:51 PM~15682729
> *IMPERIALS-SD will be there.
> *







    


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 17 2009, 11:23 AM~15690599
> *
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Nov 18 2009, 11:05 AM~15702449
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 18 2009, 04:27 PM~15706184
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



:biggrin:


*DEC 13TH! 9A TO 12NOON *PLEASE BRING A NEW UNWRAPPED TOY FOR THE KIDS AT FATHER JOE'S VILLAGES.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 18 2009, 05:27 PM~15706184
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


YOU KNOW WE HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR YOU CABRON !!!!!!!!! SEE YA THERE..!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

Wish we could be there, I know it will be a great Toy Drive and as always for a great cause. May you and your family have a wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving.




> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 3 2008, 11:11 AM~12323137
> *Thanks!
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Nov 21 2009, 12:47 PM~15737696
> *YOU KNOW WE HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR YOU CABRON !!!!!!!!! SEE YA THERE..!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THE TOY DRIVE.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> LOOKING FORWARD TO THE TOY DRIVE.
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Nov 21 2009, 10:47 AM~15737696
> *YOU KNOW WE HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR YOU CABRON !!!!!!!!! SEE YA THERE..!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Nov 25 2009, 07:32 PM~15782206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY JAIME PLS DONT USE MY 'WEDDING LIMO' TO PROMOTE SEX..!!!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Nov 25 2009, 10:17 PM~15784065
> *HEY JAIME PLS DONT USE MY 'WEDDING LIMO' TO PROMOTE SEX..!!!!! :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 30 2009, 03:26 PM~15823542
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Nov 30 2009, 03:04 PM~15823877
> *:biggrin:
> *


  

will be bringing SANTA from the North Pole in one of their rags.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 30 2009, 03:20 PM~15824035
> *
> 
> will be bringing SANTA from the North Pole in one of their rags.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Nov 16 2009, 06:30 PM~15683158
> *Whats good mark, its been a minute bro!! Hope all is well and ur FAMILY is healthy!! See u there hopefully!!!
> 
> The FAMILY will be there!!!
> *


Yo Jose it has been awhile..were good. Looking forward to more good vibes @ the toy drive.


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 30 2009, 02:20 PM~15824035
> *
> 
> will be bringing SANTA from the North Pole in one of their rags.
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 30 2009, 04:20 PM~15824035
> *
> 
> will be bringing SANTA from the North Pole in one of their rags.
> *


WHY DONT YOU BRING SANTA IN YOUR RAG ?????? WE ALL KNOW ITS READY....WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR ????? X-MAS !!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 1 2009, 07:39 PM~15838521
> *WHY DONT YOU BRING SANTA IN YOUR RAG ?????? WE ALL KNOW ITS READY....WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR ?????  X-MAS !!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 1 2009, 06:39 PM~15838521
> *WHY DONT YOU BRING SANTA IN YOUR RAG ?????? WE ALL KNOW ITS READY....WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR ?????  X-MAS !!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *








:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 1 2009, 07:39 PM~15838521
> *WHY DONT YOU BRING SANTA IN YOUR RAG ?????? WE ALL KNOW ITS READY....WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR ?????  X-MAS !!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



 I wish it was ready. 

I have a long list of things that need to be done before I can drive/show it...all the little details need to be worked out. If it's ready by the toy drive of course Santa will be cruising with me along with those lil She Elves.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

IF I MISSED ANYONE, I APPOLIGIZE & HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!</span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: I WILL BE BRINGING SANTA HELPERS


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 5 2009, 09:47 PM~15884775
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 5 2009, 10:47 PM~15884775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.10news.com/

Tonight: partly cloudy. Patchy frost in colder, wind sheltered locations in the outlying areas. Colder. Lows 32 to 39. Light winds. 
Wednesday: partly cloudy. Highs 58 to 63. Light winds. 
Wednesday Night: partly cloudy. Lows 42 to 51. Light winds. 
Thursday: partly cloudy in the morning, becoming mostly cloudy. Chance of rain. Highs around 61. Light winds. Chance of measurable precipitation 50 percent. 
Thursday Night: mostly cloudy with a chance of rain. Lows 47 to 54. Light winds. Chance of measurable precipitation 50 percent. 
Friday: mostly cloudy with a chance of rain. Highs 59 to 64. Chance of measurable precipitation 30 percent. 
Friday Night: mostly cloudy with a chance of rain. Lows 45 to 53. Chance of measurable precipitation 30 percent. 
Saturday: mostly cloudy with a chance of rain. Highs 59 to 64. Chance of measurable precipitation 50 percent. 
Saturday Night: mostly cloudy with a chance of rain. Lows 48 to 54. Chance of measurable precipitation 30 percent. 
Sunday: partly cloudy with a chance of rain. Highs 61 to 66. Chance of measurable precipitation 30 percent. 
Sunday Night: partly cloudy with a chance of rain. Lows 46 to 54. Chance of measurable precipitation 30 percent. 
Monday: partly cloudy. Highs 61 to 66. 
Monday Night: partly cloudy. Lows 46 to 54. 
Tuesday: partly cloudy. Highs 62 to 67.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Rain or shine ill be there, i got the day off !!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Dec 8 2009, 09:53 PM~15918980
> *
> 
> http://www.10news.com/
> ...


I HEARD !!! IT SUPPOSED TO RAIN ALL DAY SUNDAY... :angry: :angry:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 9 2009, 09:16 AM~15923649
> *I HEARD !!! IT SUPPOSED TO RAIN ALL DAY SUNDAY... :angry:  :angry:
> *



  Yeah I saw it too but rain or shine we will still be out there.

*Rain Or Shine XMAS still comes.....*so if you can at least stop by to drop off a toy, I'm sure the kids will appreciate your kindness. 

I will keep my fingers cross that we get a DRY Sunday. 

Merry X-Mas


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 9 2009, 09:51 PM~15931635
> *   Yeah I saw it too but rain or shine we will still be out there.
> 
> Rain Or Shine XMAS still comes.....so if you can at least stop by to drop off a toy, I'm sure the kids will appreciate your kindness.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:biggrin: DAM YOU GUYS ARE DOIN IT BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just wanted to know are you still on for this sunday, reason why cause the New CFLTV.NET is going this sunday to cover it plz give me a heads up i would appreciate it thx. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 9 2009, 07:51 PM~15931635
> *   Yeah I saw it too but rain or shine we will still be out there.
> 
> Rain Or Shine XMAS still comes.....so if you can at least stop by to drop off a toy, I'm sure the kids will appreciate your kindness.
> ...



simon :yes: :yes:


----------



## hanks16 (Jul 15, 2005)

Rain or shine the kids still need to have a Merry Christmas. Lets think of them and not ourselves.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 9 2009, 09:51 PM~15931635
> *   Yeah I saw it too but rain or shine we will still be out there.
> 
> Rain Or Shine XMAS still comes.....so if you can at least stop by to drop off a toy, I'm sure the kids will appreciate your kindness.
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL REPRESENT DEEP !!!!!! MADE IT ALMOST MANDATORY LAST MEETING .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hanks16_@Dec 11 2009, 12:20 PM~15948827
> *Rain or shine the kids still need to have a Merry Christmas. Lets think of them and not ourselves.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hanks16_@Dec 11 2009, 12:20 PM~15948827
> *Rain or shine the kids still need to have a Merry Christmas. Lets think of them and not ourselves.
> *



Thank you sir!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

nice turnout today :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Dec 13 2009, 04:55 PM~15969851
> *nice turnout today :biggrin:
> *



Thanks BIG WILL for the support. I didn't know Impalas c.c. had a North Pole Chapter. Santa was cruising today!  

I'll post pics tonight after my show.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Great turnout today. X-man TY for taking the time to help out the kids i had a good time catching up with friends & making new ones. A few pix i took...........


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

just got home :h5: 

great turn out but i forgot my camera :angry: 

please post up pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Great pics! Thank YOU so much for coming out. I do appreciate it very much. God Bless.



> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Dec 13 2009, 06:46 PM~15970728
> *Great turnout today. X-man TY for taking the time to help out the kids i had a good time catching up with friends & making new ones. A few pix i took...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Anytime X-man i wish i could make it more often. More pics..oh & John your fired for forgetting your camera :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: CUATE "HELPING" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

This is a special pic..from L to R are Reyes [grandpa], grandson [sorry i forgot your name] & son Henry. My dad worked w/ Reyes for 20 some odd years together. He owns the blue F-100 & Henry is a member of Groupe CC...


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pics :biggrin: lets make it even bigger next year :cheesy:


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 14 2009, 12:43 PM~15977382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 14 2009, 10:22 PM~15983099
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x-man pics look kinda fuzzy ??


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 14 2009, 09:27 PM~15983170
> *x-man pics look kinda fuzzy ??
> *



I know I was screwing with the settings at the indoor show and forgot to fix 'em.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

THANK YOU ALL FOR ANOTHER GREAT YEAR! I CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH FOR BEING A PART OF THIS SPECIAL MONTHLY GATHERING. IT WAS ANOTHER GREAT YEAR WITH A TON OF NEW FACES AND RIDES. 

THANKS FOR ALL THE TOYS & DONATIONS, WE DID EXTREMELY WELL THIS YEAR AND MUCH RESPECT FOR THOSE THAT BRAVED THE RAIN TO HELP OUT :thumbsup: .

Year #8 here we come! NEXT ONE *April 25th 2010 *Day After the 40th Chicano Park Day! See ya at J & V XMas ShinDig this weekend. GOD BLESS YOU & MERRY XMAS!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice pics PC. Thank you X-man and Scooby for putting another great toy drive for the kids. Great job like always. IMPERIALS Car Club will always be a proud supporter of this event. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 16 2009, 05:02 PM~16001001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID ANY ONE SEE A 'LLELARA' FULL OF BUDLIGHTS...I THINK IT WAS RED ??? INDIVIDUALS C.C. LEFT IT FULL OF BEER !!! HAS ANYONE SEEN IT ???


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 16 2009, 08:08 PM~16003534
> *DID ANY ONE SEE A 'LLELARA' FULL OF BUDLIGHTS...I THINK IT WAS RED ??? INDIVIDUALS C.C. LEFT IT FULL OF BEER !!! HAS ANYONE SEEN IT ???
> *



not me :no: 
the only red one i saw was empty when i left :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 17 2009, 09:51 AM~16008423
> *not me  :no:
> the only red one i saw was empty when i left :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 16 2009, 09:08 PM~16003534
> *DID ANY ONE SEE A 'LLELARA' FULL OF BUDLIGHTS...I THINK IT WAS RED ??? INDIVIDUALS C.C. LEFT IT FULL OF BEER !!! HAS ANYONE SEEN IT ???
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 17 2009, 04:23 PM~16012391
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



GUILTY!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 17 2009, 09:51 AM~16008423
> *not me  :no:
> the only red one i saw was empty when i left :biggrin:
> *




see,...... there it is :0 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 17 2009, 09:08 PM~16015558
> *see,...... there it is :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*GUILTY! *:0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 18 2009, 04:08 PM~16022635
> *DIE HARD! :0
> *


 FIXED!!  :biggrin:


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 18 2009, 05:08 PM~16022635
> *GUILTY! :0
> *


MAN !!!! WE HAD FILLED IT UP WITH 2 X 24 PACK OF BUDLIGHTS....THOUGHT ONE OF MY MEMBERS HAD TAKEN IT WITH US....BUT NO,,,,,,CHEVYJOHN BEAT US TO THE PUNCH..!! NO HAY PEDO HOMIE......ITS ALL GOOD.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: -- REMEMBER IT BELONGS TO LUZITAS TACO SHOP... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 22 2009, 09:29 PM~16063767
> *MAN !!!! WE HAD FILLED IT UP WITH 2 X 24 PACK OF BUDLIGHTS....THOUGHT ONE OF MY MEMBERS HAD TAKEN IT WITH US....BUT NO,,,,,,CHEVYJOHN BEAT US TO THE PUNCH..!! NO HAY PEDO HOMIE......ITS ALL GOOD.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: -- REMEMBER IT BELONGS TO LUZITAS TACO SHOP... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



the ice chest, *NOT* the beer!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


and next time leave 3 24-packs, so we don't have to go to the store :0 :cheesy: 


it's a long walk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> > :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 17 2008, 10:24 PM~12461062
> *SOMEONE JUST BRING THE ICE CHEST :twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> *JAIME HAS YOUR ICE CHEST*
> 
> :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 17 2008, 11:02 PM~12461553
> *It was Conejo all along. :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:*


----------

